# Daniel M. Yoder charged with two counts of tampering with evidence



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Wednesday, February 11, 2015 

World Class Whitetails quarantined CWD deer Daniel M. Yoder charged with two counts of tampering with evidence 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2015/02/world-class-whitetails-quarantined-cwd.html


kind regards, terry


----------

